# how many neon or glowlight tetras could i add?



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

So far this is my stocking
3-Bolivian rams
1-clown pleco
3-cherry barbs (I'm replacing these. Once I get down to one I'll humanely euthanize it.)
I have a cascade canister filte
Also have the tank moderately planted.
And 50% water changes weekly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maxw47 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well how big is the tank?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Oops its a 30 breeder so it has a 40 gallon breeder footprint its just shorter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

I love cherry barbs. I hate to see you kill one just because it's the last one left. Maybe you could give them back to a LFS? Or find another hobbyist who'd want them? I'd take them if I lived close enough.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I guess I could give them away. I'll put them on Craigslist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Or if you want I could ship them to you for the price of shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

You could put them in the classified section here too.


----------



## maxw47 (Jan 22, 2012)

That clown Pleco is going to get really big for a 30 gallon tank


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

No its not. They top out at 3 inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

...........Huh?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

What do u mean huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

maxw47 said:


> That clown Pleco is going to get really big for a 30 gallon tank


If you review the profile of the clown pleco you will see that they grow to 3-4 inches - while it is true that a tank of "three feet or longer" is suggested, the footprint of the OP's tank is very near to that (30x18x12). They really are not a big fish at all.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Its 36x18x12
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

allaboutfish said:


> Its 36x18x12
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for the correction -- I had googled it to check dimensions and made the mistake of just using the first result rather than double checking any other sources.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Its fine. We all make mistakes. Does anybody have an answer to my question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you wanting to add just either/or - and will this be the only species you add to the current stock?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Yea either or. I wanted to add 6 khuli loaches also but if I can't have both I'd rather have a large school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Can I do this safely? 
3-Bolivian rams
3-cherry barbs(temporary)
1-clown pleco
20-neon or glow ligh tetras
6-khuli loaches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I need to know if that will work so I can order the khulis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

My first question is to do with the Bolivians. When you say three, what sex are they? Because I would not have more than either 1 lone fish (male or female) or a _bonded_ pair in a 3-foot tank. These are peaceful fish, esp for a cichlid, but not together.

Related to this same fish, if you have male/female, do you intend raising fry? Because with any nocturnal and/or substrate fish (like the loaches) you willnever have eggs or fry survive. Just so you know.

Aside from the initial Ram issue--which is very significant--the glowlights or neons would likely be OK. These are both lower-water fish, though, as is the Ram, so you would be putting everything in the same are, close to the substrate. You might want to look into upper fish to balance.

Byron.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

If a pair froms I'll remove the odd one out but I dont know the sex. What are some small upper level fish then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> If a pair froms I'll remove the odd one out but I dont know the sex. What are some small upper level fish then?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have the three rams now? Perhaps you misunderstood...I was suggesting you not attempt three in this tank, just have one, unless you know absolutely it is a bonded pair. My male killed the female because they were not bonded, and that was in a 5-foot 115g tank with lots of space but they could not remain out of each other's way. A male Bolivian will deem the entire tank "his" space. Read the profile for more.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cichlid-species/mikrogeophagus-altispinosus-188577/

Upper fish could be several of the tetra, rasbora... check the profiles.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I already have the three. Would fork tailed rainbows be good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Any good suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You mentioned the forktail rainbow, which I assume is this species in our profiles:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/atherinid-species/iriatherina-werneri-177738/

I personally would not risk these in with the Bolivians. Better upper fish would be the peaceful characins of which there are many in our profiles.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> Any suggestions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I prefer others to select their own fish, not what I happen to like. Just browse the characins, and look for upper level fish, peaceful (most but not all are), and remain smallish (under 2 inches or so).

If you post your intention and I see trouble, I'll point that out, as that is only being helpful.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

That's not the right rainbows. These are fork tail blue eyed rainbowfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Are these OK? They aren't in the profiles
AquaBid.com - Item # fwcharacins1371246574 - 10 pack Carnegiella leavsi Clear Hatchet Fish WILD - Ends: Fri Jun 14 2013 - 04:49:34 PM CDT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Or cochu tetras?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> Are these OK? They aren't in the profiles
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwcharacins1371246574 - 10 pack Carnegiella leavsi Clear Hatchet Fish WILD - Ends: Fri Jun 14 2013 - 04:49:34 PM CDT
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those hatchets are incorrectly named. The species in the photo is Carnegiella myersi, the pygmy hatchetfish, which is in our profiles. And as it notes therein, this fish is sometimes seen as "Levi's hatchet" or as here C. levis, but this is incorrect.

As for the fish, as it also notes in the profile, this is a very delicate fish. A better choice for hatchets would be the Marble, Carnegiella strigata. Or the Black-winged, Carnegiella marthae.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> Or cochu tetras?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This might work, but to avoid the risk of a nipper and for something very similar, look at the Kerri Tetra:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/characid-species/inpaichthys-kerri-191193/


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't like the kerris. I emailed my lfs to see if they can get marble hatchet fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't do the cochu tetras at all? I was gonna order 12.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> I can't do the cochu tetras at all? I was gonna order 12.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That might work, but no guarantee. The problem with "possible fin nippers" is that one can never know if they will or won't. If you do get these, I would be careful with the hatchets; hatchetfish are quite sedate, and thus easy targets for any nipping fish below them. I've had to separate my hatchets a coujple times from sparkling gourami and pencilfish because of this.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldn't get both. I want one large school my rams my pleco and my khulis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't get less than 10 kuhlis.

I think that the smaller blue eye type rainbows, including threadfins are a good choice. Based on my experience with bolivian rams, I would not be concerned about stocking them together.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

So how many smaller hatchetfish or blue eyed rainbows could I have with 
3-Bolivians
1-clown pleco
10-khuli loaches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would do 8-10.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

OK thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I can get marble hatchets so I'll get 8-10 of them. They're 4.00 at my lfs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I got 4 black kuhlis today. Can I get 8 stripped kuhlis for a total of 12 or will they not school?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

allaboutfish said:


> I got 4 black kuhlis today. Can I get 8 stripped kuhlis for a total of 12 or will they not school?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would be a lot of kuhlii loaches in this tank. You will need tons of wood to provide a "home" for each of them. Read more in the profile, here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/pangio-semicincta-193697/


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a lot of rocks and wood
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

